# Contractor Question



## TxBuilder (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm currently knee deep in a bathroom remodel and my dog has grown so fast (St. Bernard) now when deer are in the yard grazing she chases them and can almost jump my current fence. Needless to say I need a large fence now and with no time on my hands I hired a contractor.

Quote was to; remove old chain link fence, remove old posts, set new posts, install 6' cedar fence with two 8' gates, haul old fence off, for $1000 total materials and labor.

Contractor miscalculated materials cost and underestimated the work, materials were $725 so that's $275 for two men working two full days according to quote. They just moved here and was not familiar that 2" down in the soil is solid rock so they spent all day digging out 1' of rock from each post hole, 10 of them.

So of course I'm not going to pay two guys $275 for 2 days of solid work. Tomorrow they finish and probably will have 18-20 hours each into the project.

Fence building is not rocket science I understand so what should is the going rate per hour for a general contractor? Been so long dealing with general contractors.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

Could tell you, but would have to kill you afterwards.

Rates vary from place to place. They will likely appreciate whatever you decide is fair. You're a sensible guy, you won't insult them, nor will you pay too much for work done. Think about it, what would be fair?

Use your best judgement and if they don't like it.. Remind them that the contract was for much less.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 4, 2006)

I love those costly learning experiences... 

Do the right thing as always. Didn't you notice he was cheaper than everyone else? 

They make machines for those holes you know.


----------

